# Cutting down a 400 year old Ancient Oak Tree



## Abba149 (Sep 18, 2011)

Cutting down a 400 year old Ancient Oak Tree - YouTube


----------



## NCTREE (Sep 18, 2011)

Looked more like a bunch of idiots to me. That tree is no where near 400 yrs old and you are an idiot too!


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol, i feel like an idiot-couldn't figure out why he cut that flare off the back, didn't think it was needed but figured maybe it was something he picked up logging. Wasn't till the second chunk he took off that i realized he didn't have a longer bar.:jester:


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 19, 2011)

you guys mean to tell me you don't like my beard....


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Sep 19, 2011)

i thought mr.tard was the HO. Thought mr.ed was the "professional" letting the customer help him hahaha. that was a great video, shows how easily HO are impressed with your work.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Sep 20, 2011)

According to the credits that was Larry and Jack- making places safer for children. :msp_scared:


----------



## MotoMax (Sep 20, 2011)

unusual felling technique...but the music was good at least  :tongue2:
i know a farmer who felled a 46" oak with a 14" b&c on a MS 026...the technique must have been called beaver cut or so...:msp_biggrin:
Max


----------



## brucew44guns (Sep 27, 2011)

*cutting big oak*



NCTREE said:


> Looked more like a bunch of idiots to me. That tree is no where near 400 yrs old and you are an idiot too!


 
The guy is an idiot because he posts a YOUtube? Thought this was a high class place?


----------



## Grouchy old man (Sep 27, 2011)

brucew44guns said:


> The guy is an idiot because he posts a YOUtube? Thought this was a high class place?



Maybe we should reserve calling the poster an idiot until we know why he posted it. Could be he feels the same as us. Then again he could be Larry's other brother Larry...


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER (Sep 27, 2011)

Del_Corbin said:


> I know those guys!!!!
> 
> 
> That was Special Ed and his right hand man.......Tardo!


 
No, I belive that was part of ZZ Top and one of their roadies. Had no idea they were arborists too


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Sep 29, 2011)

'dat wen in tha gar-den.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Sep 30, 2011)

The only thing missing from that video was AA and his steiner law mower...lololol


----------



## deevo (Sep 30, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> Looked more like a bunch of idiots to me. That tree is no where near 400 yrs old and you are an idiot too!


 
Exactly these 2 idiots are going to get themselves killed for sure! What an embarassment! They are lucky the tree didn't go back on them or roll the way the retard cut was made.....for real? Where would anyone ever get the concept of felling a tree like that? Suprised they didn't go for a snap cut both the tards starting at opposite ends! That was very scary indeed to watch. Maybe they should see what a face cut & back cut are.... oh wait way to complicated for those 2! 400 year old tree....are they counting the rings by 50? bahhhhhhh! Never amazes me what tards put on you tube and how they embarrass themselves!


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 1, 2011)

brucew44guns said:


> The guy is an idiot because he posts a YOUtube? Thought this was a high class place?


 
No the guy is an idiot for believing beavis and butthead's hoopla. An oak tree losing some deadwood now and again and a large branch from a severe storm is no reason to take a tree down. I love the closing credits at the end of the video, "It takes alot of balls to do your job and you guys intrigue me with your amazing wisdom." HaHa! classic 

Whats even funnier is the little kid yelling about the tree falling in the garden. Yeah this guy still believes that beavis and butthead know what they are talking about.


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 1, 2011)

deevo said:


> Exactly these 2 idiots are going to get themselves killed for sure! What an embarassment! They are lucky the tree didn't go back on them or roll the way the retard cut was made.....for real? Where would anyone ever get the concept of felling a tree like that? Suprised they didn't go for a snap cut both the tards starting at opposite ends! That was very scary indeed to watch. Maybe they should see what a face cut & back cut are.... oh wait way to complicated for those 2! 400 year old tree....are they counting the rings by 50? bahhhhhhh! Never amazes me what tards put on you tube and how they embarrass themselves!


 
Hey man these guys have alot of balls though, this should count for something


----------



## Johny Utah (Oct 1, 2011)

bunch of dumb rednecks thinking they know what's going on. I love all their PPE:msp_ohmy:


----------



## MCW (Oct 6, 2011)

That was extremely painful to watch. I still can't work out what the hell the were trying to do? Sad part is that some people on Spewtube seemed to believe they knew what they were doing.


----------



## peetar (Oct 7, 2011)

I can't beleive my first post around here is:


WOW


----------



## chad556 (Oct 11, 2011)

That was pretty scary. That face cut was almost useless. Didn't seem like it went where they wanted it to either. And I have to agree, anyone who works that close to a house, on a 48" tree with a 20" bar and no notion of proper felling technique has to have balls.

How old would you say that tree really is? If it were a guessing contest i would probably put my money on 120 years old. And judging by the bark and leaves, white oak?


----------



## Greener (Oct 13, 2011)

Number 37 said:


> 'dat wen in tha gar-den.



That was my favorite part. The kid's voice.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2011)

chad556 said:


> and no notion of proper felling technique has to have balls.



When you don't know what you're doing yet THINK you do like these guys balls aren't required. They were sadly artificially confident which is frightening...


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 13, 2011)

Dang.

Just got bored enough to watch the vid. I want my 8 Min. back.

Those two idjits aren't going to be around long. Cliff Burton in the background was nice, but if Lars finds out somebody swiped his tune, somebody is gonna get sued pantless.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Rickytree (Oct 15, 2011)

now the real hard work begins. Just wondering how long that took?! or maybe it's not done yet!


----------

